# Atlanta, GA OIS AB DW officer's taser.



## RodneyFarva

Atlanta, GA - Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms (sounds like a porn stars name) announced Saturday that an Atlanta police officer fatally shot Rayshard Brooks after Brooks fired a Taser at him.

The incident started when police received a call at around 10:33 p.m. Friday for a man asleep in his car blocking the Wendy's drive-thru off University Ave near I-75/85, according to WXIA.

Officers arrived and contacted the suspect, later identified at 27-year old Rayshard Brooks, and administered field sobriety tests.
After officers developed probable cause that Brooks was under the influence, they attempted to arrest him.

During his arrest, Brooks fought two officers in a full-on brawl, partially captured on video (video below).

Brooks was successfully able to fight off the two officers while disarming one officer of his Taser.

Once Brooks was able to break free of the officers, he took off running with the Taser in his hand.

One of the officers chased close behind, attempting to tase Brooks.

Both officers then chased Brooks off-camera when gunshots rang out.

Mayor Bottoms said that there is video that shows that Brooks turned over his shoulder and fired the taser at one of the officers.
That's when the officer shot Brooks with his service weapon.

Brooks was transported to Grady Memorial Hospital where he died after surgery, according to WXIA.

"While there may be debate as to whether this was an appropriate use of deadly force, I firmly believe that there is a clear distinction between what you can do, and what you should do," Mayor Bottoms said.

"I do not believe that this was a justified us of deadly force, and have called for the immediate termination of the officer," the mayor continued.

It's not clear if the officer actually violated any policy.

"What has become abundantly clear over the last couple of weeks in Atlanta, is that while we have a police force full of men and women who work alongside our communities with honor, respect, and dignity, there has been a disconnect with what our expectations are and should be as it relates to interactions with our officers and the communities in which they are entrusted to protect," Mayor Bottoms said.

The mayor then announced that because Atlanta Police Chief Erika Shields wants Atlanta to be a model of reform, Chief Shields has resigned form her position.
Deputy Rodney Bryant will serve as the interm chief.

The shakeup comes as protests started almost immediately following the shooting.

Shortly after the shooting, protesters quickly gathered at the Wendy's, according to WAGA.

Atlanta's NAACP vice president, Gerald Griggs, said there were at least 150 protesting at the shooting scene Saturady.

Griggs made the claim that Brooks was just sleeping in the passenger side of the car which was blocking the Wendy's drive-thru.

"The people are upset," Griggs said, according to WAGA. "They want to know why their dear brother Rayshard Brooks was shot and killed when he was merely asleep on the passenger side and not doing anything."


----------



## patrol22

RodneyFarva said:


> "The people are upset," Griggs said, according to WAGA. "They want to know why their dear brother Rayshard Brooks was shot and killed when he was merely asleep on the passenger side and not doing anything."


What a bullshit quote - not doing anything eh? I guess fighting the police, stealing a Taser and then trying to use the weapon against the officer isn't a big deal.


----------



## EUPD377

Well, Atlanta is next up on the ever-growing list of departments to never ever work for. I know being woke is the new thing, but it’s disgusting how quickly chiefs and mayors are not only throwing officers under the bus, but also getting into the drivers seat of the bus, driving it over the officer, then dropping it in reverse and backing over them again.


----------



## CCCSD

DUI, he drove there. Good shoot.
Fuck the animals running their cock holsters.
I wonder when they drive the bus, who sits where..?


----------



## Goose

It's sad how upside down the world has become. If you won't stand behind your cops, feel free to stand in front of them, mayor.


----------



## Sooty

Seems like the mayor wants the city to burn !


----------



## Drebbin

Atlanta officer fired after fatal shooting of black man


----------



## visible25

I could be wrong, but rumor I've heard/read is the Chief knew it to be a justified shoot and would not reprimand the officer knowing there was no basis, so she was asked to step down.. Then the Mayor fired the officer


----------



## Goose

visible25 said:


> I could be wrong, but rumor I've heard/read is the Chief knew it to be a justified shoot and would not reprimand the officer knowing there was no basis, so she was asked to step down.. Then the Mayor fired the officer


If only the general public knew that officers are trained to use deadly force against a suspect that gains control of an intermediate weapon and places the officers lives in jeopardy when they attempt to use it against them.


----------



## JR90

Goose said:


> If only the general public knew that officers are trained to use deadly force against a suspect that gains control of an intermediate weapon and places the officers lives in jeopardy when they attempt to use it against them.


Even if they knew, I guarantee you they would still find a problem with it..


----------



## AB7

English comprehension is at an all time low. Words don’t even mean what they mean any more.


----------



## R2D2

A big part of this is that a taser is a “non lethal” weapon.” The ACLU is saying if it is a “non lethal weapon” why did the the officers respond with lethal force? The short answer that needs to be blasted is that a taser is a “disabling” weapon and if used on an officer would allow someone to obtain a firearm. That is where officer safety/fear of life makes the use of force completely acceptable.


----------



## CCCSD

Can’t sue police anymore over tasers then.


----------



## FTH

He was talking to officers, he was friendly and compliant. Talked about planning his daughter birthday. He said he can just walk home from the Wendis because he lived close.

How did things escalated into a fight over taser? He was shot twice in the back. 
How Rayshard Brooks Was Fatally Shot by the Atlanta Police

Why?


----------



## PG1911

A few things. First, from what I understand, he was in jail for seven beating his kids, and had been released on parole because of COVID. He had quite a bit longer to go in his sentence. This would have sent him back.

So the media tries to make it look like APD took a good father away from his kids...


----------



## Hush

Another piece of shit with a lengthy violent criminal history.


----------



## AB7

I’m not sure if anyone else is noticing this, but the people at the lowest level of government in the towns and cities seem to be either 1) doing their best to survive by kissing ass or 2) sharing an unpopular but genuine opinion at the risk of political demise.

But they are only reacting to people who are pushing the narrative. The most powerful politicians and main stream media orchestrate and craft this narrative of misleading information and facts for the purpose of furthering a larger agenda. Nobody at a local level, without committing career suicide, even has a chance to correct the record. 

And then you’ve got regular people, people who agree, people who disagree, and people who are looking for nothing more than an opportunity to come out of their hidey holes and wreak havoc. 

The people in power continue to pull the wool over the unsuspecting public’s eyes as they pass shady legislation and allow our society to crumble.


----------



## FTH

PG1911 said:


> A few things. First, from what I understand, he was in jail for seven beating his kids, and had been released on parole because of COVID. He had quite a bit longer to go in his sentence. This would have sent him back.
> 
> So the media tries to make it look like APD took a good father away from his kids...


Thank you! I see why he would fight on possibility of being arrested. It went from friendly conversation to a fight in 5 seconds ... I wish they'd let him walk home or called someone to get him. What a mess  Pandemic pushed people into new level of crazy ... There is no telling what will happen next


----------



## AB7

The thing that nobody seems to understand is that if you disarm a police officer and fire his taser at him, you can be shot sufficiently to stop the threat. Nobody wants to accept that. It’s well within the officers right and an appropriate use of force.


----------



## CCCSD

FTH said:


> Thank you! I see why he would fight on possibility of being arrested. It went from friendly conversation to a fight in 5 seconds ... I wish they'd let him walk home or called someone to get him. What a mess  Pandemic pushed people into new level of crazy ... There is no telling what will happen next


We don't let DUIs walk home or get rides.


----------



## Hush

His family's lawyer suggested that...he should be disbarred.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## FTH

CCCSD said:


> We don't let DUIs walk home or get rides.


Got it. Makes sense actually ... sober up first.



Hush said:


> His family's lawyer suggested that...he should be disbarred.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Not a lawyer. He can say anything now ... the sympathy is on his side


----------



## HistoryHound

FTH if you haven't seen the full video of the incident the video below has some clips that sum up events. You can see the exact moment (at least I did) and the decision that caused this whole thing to go south. They didn't just have a nice chat, suddenly decide to tase him and then shoot. One of the interesting things that he points out in the commentary is a comparison between the officers who got in trouble for tasing a couple college kids because of how "dangerous" tasers can be, but in this case it's "well he only had a taser."


----------



## FTH

HistoryHound said:


> FTH if you haven't seen the full video of the incident the video below has some clips that sum up events. You can see the exact moment (at least I did) and the decision that caused this whole thing to go south. They didn't just have a nice chat, suddenly decide to tase him and then shoot. One of the interesting things that he points out in the commentary is a comparison between the officers who got in trouble for tasing a couple college kids because of how "dangerous" tasers can be, but in this case it's "well he only had a taser."


Oh, it was clear that taking a taser and pointing it to the officer was the main reason for decision to use force. I was unclear how everything escalated into a fight. It is not a simple case and optics are horrible. It escalated a very tense situation to a new level.


----------



## MiamiVice

IMO Tennessee vs. Garner covers this one. He's a fleeing felon at the point he was shot, but not a substantial risk to the public. I'm the minority on this one but I say bad shoot.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

Good shoot. Officer sees suspect pointing a weapon at him, sees a shot from it AT him, uses deadly force to stop the threat. What’s the problem? It even falls within the state guidelines as a taser is a deadly weapon per THEM.


----------



## RodneyFarva

One of the cops have been charged with murder..


----------



## Hush

That entire department needs to self quarantine for 14 days. To be safe. I'm sure the city can police itself for the next 2 weeks. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

*Atlanta police officers not answering some 911 calls after former cop charged with murder, sources say*
Rayshard Brooks: Ex-Atlanta Police officer charged with felony murder - CNN


----------



## CCCSD

Good. Everyone book out sick. You’ve got a DA that will file charges if you sneeze towards a black person. Fuck ATL. Big Boy Rules.


----------



## FTH

DA described the incident details and those did not sound good ...
Officers spent 40+ minutes talking to Brooks and he was calm cooperative
They didn’t warn Brooks he is being arrested for DUI
Taser was already fired twice and it was not charged anymore
After shooting Brooks officer kicked him and another officer stood on his body (???)
Failed to render timely medical help

What a mess!


----------



## patrol22

FTH said:


> DA described the incident details and those did not sound good ...
> Officers spent 40+ minutes talking to Brooks and he was calm cooperative
> They didn't warn Brooks he is being arrested for DUI
> Taser was already fired twice and it was not charged anymore
> After shooting Brooks officer kicked him and another officer stood on his body (???)
> Failed to render timely medical help
> 
> What a mess!


You know there are two sides to every story right?

1. Who cares if they spoke calmly for 41 minutes, things can change in a second.

2. Who cares, what difference would that have made

3. We know this now but did the Officer know in that moment?

4. 2 minutes when your head is spinning isn't a long time.

This case is going nowhere.


----------



## CCCSD

GBZi hasn’t even finished their investigation. But everyone else has and knows he’s guilty? Yeah...turn in your badge and Man Card.


----------



## visible25

Interestingly enough, this is the same DA who charged the Atlanta officers with excessive force/ Assault DW for using their tasers on the 2 protestors in their car

Assault DW in Georgia must be with a deadly weapon, so therefore if the weapon used in that incident was a deadly weapon the taser is viewed as a deadly weapon...

If that’s the case, then would not this situation permit the deadly force ? Interesting


----------



## Sooty

visible25 said:


> Interestingly enough, this is the same DA who charged the Atlanta officers with excessive force/ Assault DW for using their tasers on the 2 protestors in their car
> 
> Assault DW in Georgia must be with a deadly weapon, so therefore if the weapon used in that incident was a deadly weapon the taser is viewed as a deadly weapon...
> 
> If that's the case, then would not this situation permit the deadly force ? Interesting


Apparently it's only deadly when police use it.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Rolfe's attorneys released the following statement:

_"I've been prosecuting or defending Georgians in the criminal justice system for 25 years. But never in my career have I seen a District Attorney act so unethically without regard for his professional obligations in pursuit of reelection. Twice in the past few weeks Paul Howard has put his own ambitions ahead of the good of his constituents as he seeks to capitalize on a series of national tragedies._

_"Under Georgia's Rule of Professional Conduct 3.8, Paul Howard is prohibited from making "extrajudicial comments that have a substantial likelihood of heightening public condemnation of the accused." In fact, he is only permitted to inform the "public of the nature and extent" of his actions "that serve a legitimate law enforcement purpose." He has violated that rule today and also made blatant false statements._

_"He has also acted rashly, before the official investigation has been completed by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation (GBI). Had Paul Howard waited for the GBI to complete its investigation he would have learned that while Rayshard Brooks' death was tragic, Officer Garrett Rolfe's actions were justified under Georgia law and that there is no legal basis to charge him with 11 felonies._

_"On June 12, 2020, Officer Brosnan responded to a call that a person was passed out in a car at a Wendy's. Suspecting that the driver, Rayshard Brooks, was drunk, Officer Brosnan requested the assistance of an officer with specialized training in conducting DUI investigations: Officer Rolfe. The DUI investigation that followed was routine, and at the end of it, Officer Rolfe determined that he had probable cause arrest Mr. Brooks. No one is disputing that probable cause existed for Mr. Brooks' arrest. And there is no argument that Officer Rolfe was anything other than courteous to Mr. Brooks over the course of their encounter. There is also no dispute that, up until the moment of his arrest, Mr. Brooks, too, was polite and cooperative._

_"Suddenly, something changed. Mr. Brooks began to struggle with, and attack, both Officer Brosnan and Officer Rolfe. Under Georgia law, Mr. Brooks' forceful resistance to arrest, and his attack on the officers, constituted felony obstruction. All Georgia citizens, including police officers, are entitled to use force to defend themselves from forcible felonies._

_"Over the course of the encounter, Officers Brosnan and Rolfe attempted to use the least amount of force necessary to end the encounter and ensure their safety, while Mr. Brooks continued to escalate, until he at last he punched Officer Rolfe in the face, a second felony. Then, Mr. Brooks took Officer Brosnan's TASER, a third felony. A TASER is an offensive weapon under Georgia law and has been declared to be a deadly weapon by Paul Howard; in fact, one of his investigators swore that a TASER is a deadly weapon before the Honorable Belinda Edwards on June 2, 2020._

_"One video shows Mr. Brooks pointing the TASER at Officer Brosnan's head, and Officer Brosnan's lawyer stated that Mr. Brooks shot Officer Brosnan with the TASER, a fourth felony. At that point, Officer Rolfe deployed his TASER, but it had no effect. Mr. Brooks began running through the parking lot armed with Officer Brosnan's TASER. But he wanted to deter pursuit. So instead of continuing to run, he paused, reached back, pointed, and fired what we now know was Officer Brosnan's TASER at Officer Rolfe; this was an additional aggravated assault, a fifth felony. Officer Rolfe heard a sound like a gunshot and saw a flash in front of him, and so he did what any officer in that situation would do: he dropped his TASER, pulled his gun, and fired it at Mr. Brooks. Mr. Brooks fell to the ground, Officer Rolfe gathered himself, and then he immediately called for EMS and began life-saving measures._

_"That Officer Rolfe was justified is clear under Georgia law. A police officer may use deadly force to apprehend a suspected felon when the officer reasonably believes that the suspect possesses a deadly weapon or any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury; when the officer reasonably believes that the suspect poses an immediate threat of physical violence to the officer or others; or when there is probable cause to believe that the suspect has committed a crime involving the infliction or threatened infliction of serious physical harm. When Mr. Brooks chose to attack two officers, to disarm one of them, and to point and fire a deadly weapon at Officer Rolfe, he took their lives, and his own, into his hands. He took the risk that their justified response might be a deadly one._

_"Nobody is here to applaud the death of Mr. Brooks. He was a father, he was a member of his community, and his death was a tragedy. But not every tragedy is a crime. Time and again in this country, we have used tragic deaths to push for new and harsher prosecutions and for less empathy for the accused. But following every sad event with yet another prosecution isn't an end to this cycle- it is simply another aspect of its continuation._

_"Although we can all understand the grief of Mr. Brooks' family, Officer Rolfe's actions were justified by the law. But Paul Howard's choice to charge him is justified only by his hopes to improve his performance against Fani Willis in the upcoming runoff election."_


----------



## RodneyFarva




----------



## RodneyFarva

FYI one of the Officers is from Massachusetts. So if you know him or he is even on the board let him know we got his back!

GREENSBORO – This Georgia city is 75 miles east of Atlanta and seems farther from its tangled court system. But when Doug Collins mentioned Fulton County District Attorney Paul Howard at a campaign stop Tuesday, there was an audible hiss in the room.
The Republican candidate for a U.S. Senate seat has ratcheted up the pressure on Howard to recuse himself from the investigation into the death of Rayshard Brooks, who was killed outside an Atlanta Wendy’s after a struggle with two Atlanta police officers.

At TV appearances and on social media, the four-term congressman has urged Howard to step aside and allow an independent prosecutor to take up the case after the district attorney charged two Atlanta police officers with Brooks’ killing.

And on Wednesday he sent a letter to U.S. Attorney General Bill Barr urging him to open an investigation into Howard’s “egregious abuse of power” and accused him being driven by political reasons. Howard faces an August runoff against a challenger to keep his seat for a seventh term.

“I ask that you engage any and all Department of Justice resources you consider appropriate to ensure that these officers are treated fairly under the law, and are not subject to abrogation of their right to be treated fairly under the law simply because they are law enforcement officers,” he wrote.
The public pressure offers Collins, the son of a Georgia State Patrol trooper, an avenue to demonstrate his support for law enforcement at a time when protests demanding racial justice and an end to police brutality are infuriating some conservatives.

They also allow him to swipe at supporters of U.S. Sen. Kelly Loeffler, whom he’s challenging in the November special election. He’s repeatedly urged Gov. Brian Kemp and Attorney General Chris Carr – two of Loeffler’s top political allies – to join his call.
Carr has pointed to state laws that show his office has the legal authority to appoint another prosecutor to a case only if a court disqualifies the DA or if the DA recuses himself or herself.

Howard, who didn't immediately comment, has denied accusations that he was politically motivated to bring criminal charges against Garrett Rolfe, who fired the shots that killed Brooks, and Officer Devin Brosnan. Both have said they followed police protocol and did nothing wrong.

The district attorney is also facing a criminal investigation at the request of Attorney General Chris Carr. Its focus is Howard’s use of a nonprofit to funnel city of Atlanta grant money to his personal bank account.

In the letter, Collins said Howard should have presented the evidence first to a grand jury and criticized his public statements about the case.

“Georgians must have confidence that both the process and the outcome of this case is devoid of any and all political influence,” he wrote. “Unfortunately, Georgians have rightfully lost that confidence in DA Howard.”


----------



## Hush

My biggest fear is that one day they'll start hanging politicians from light posts. My second biggest fear is that we won't have enough light posts.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva

I would imagine the state are still going to pursuit criminal charges? 


BREAKING: City Of Atlanta Reinstates Police Officer Fired Last Summer After Shooting Rayshard Brooks


The City of Atlanta’s Civil Service Board announced on Tuesday morning that it has reinstated police officer Garrett Rolfe, who shot and killed Rayshard Brooks last summer, because the city failed to give Rolfe his right to due process.

The board released its decision Wednesday, writing:
Due to the City’s failure to comply with several provisions of the Code and the information received during witnesses’ testimony, the Board concludes the Appellant was not afforded his right to due process. Therefore, the Board GRANTS the Appeal of Garrett Rolfe and revokes his dismissal as an employee of the APD.

Rolfe shot and killed Brooks in the parking lot of a Wendy’s restaurant in Atlanta, Georgia, last June after Brooks attacked Rolfe and another police officer who were attempting to take him into custody.




https://www.atlantaga.gov/home/showpublisheddocument/51084/637558016777502482


----------



## RodneyFarva

Atlanta, GA – Atlanta Police Department (APD) Officer Garrett Rolfe, who was fired and charged after the fatal officer-involved shooting of Rayshard Brooks in a Wendy’s parking lot, got his job back on Wednesday after the city’s Civil Service Board determined he had not been afforded due process.

“Due to the City’s failure to comply with several provisions of the Code and the information received during witnesses’ testimony, the Board concludes the Appellant was not afforded his right to due process. Therefore, the Board grants the Appeal of Garrett Rolfe and revokes his dismissal as an employee of the APD,” the city of Atlanta’s Civil Service Board concluded, according to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution.

The fatal shooting that led to former Officer Rolfe’s arrest occurred after officers responded to a call for a man asleep in the Wendy’s drive-thru late on June 12, 2020.

Officers administered a field sobriety test and established probable cause to arrest Brooks, but when they went to put the suspect in handcuffs, the previously-calm man attacked them.

Brooks stole Atlanta Police Officer Devin Brosnan’s Taser, tased the officer, and then fled with the weapon in hand.

Officer Rolfe pursued Brooks on foot with his own Taser in hand, until Brooks turned back and fired his Taser at Officer Rolfe.

That’s when Officer Rolfe dropped his Taser, drew his pistol, and fatally shot Brooks.

Now-former Atlanta Police Chief Erika Shields fired Officer Rolfe the day after the shooting.

Now-former Fulton County District Attorney Paul Howard held a press conference five days later to announce he was charging the former officer with murder for the fatal shooting of Brooks.

Howard also announced that Officer Brosnan was facing three felony charges and that he had turned state’s witness on Officer Rolfe.

That turned out not to be true.

Attorneys for Officer Rolfe filed a lawsuit to get his job back in August of 2020.

The lawsuit claimed that his termination violated his constitutional rights and the Atlanta city code, the Associated Press reported.

It argued that then-Officer Rolfe used deadly force against Brooks “within the scope and course of his duties” as a response to “Brooks’ violent, unlawful, aggressive resistance to a lawful arrest.”

Attorneys for the former officer argued in the complaint that their client could have only been terminated for cause and that he was entitled to due process.

The lawsuit claimed that then-Chief Shields had failed to take the steps outlined by the city code prior to firing him, the Associated Press reported.

Chief Shields resigned from the police department the same day she terminated Officer Rolfe.

The lawsuit also pointed out that many Atlanta police officers have remained on the force while charges against them were pending, according to the Associated Press.

On April 29, Officer Rolfe and his attorney, Lance LoRusso, argued before the Civil Service Board that the officer hadn’t been given a fair amount of time to defend himself against his firing, The Washington Post reported.

Atlanta Police Assistant Chief Todd Coyt told the board that he believed Officers Rolfe Brosnan had acted properly.

“The officers were trying to show compassion and they were not overly aggressive,” Chief Coyt said. “They tried to do everything they could to calm the situation down.”

LoRusso said Officer Rolfe couldn’t get to his employee response hearing because of the riots that had overwhelmed the city after the incident, The Washington Post reported.

He didn’t find out he was being fired until he got a phone call an hour before Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms made the termination public, according to his attorney.

Atlanta Police Sergeant William Dean, an internal affairs investigator, testified that Officer Rolfe’s termination process had been rushed, The Washington Post reported.

Sgt. Dean said Officer Rolfe’s termination had been considered an emergency matter because returning him to duty would be difficult and could potentially threaten other officers.

“We would have to protect him, and then we would have to deal with the citizens who were mad that he’s out patrolling,” the sergeant said.

He said that if Officer Rolfe got his job back he would likely be put on a paid suspension at home, The Washington Post reported.

“He’d essentially be on administrative leave pending the outcome of the charges against them,” LoRusso told the Civil Service Board.

It is protocol for all officers to be placed on paid administrative leave while an officer-involved shooting is investigated.

His attorney said Officer Rolfe’s bond prohibited him from carrying a gun or talking to other Atlanta police officers so he couldn’t go back to work yet anyway, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.

“We have people with felonies getting paid. So I don’t know what they would do with Officer Rolfe,” Sgt. Dean said.

But the sergeant also admitted that Officer Rolfe’s termination had been rushed to accommodate the mayor’s scheduled press conference, The Washington Post reported.

“It is clear that we do not have another day, another minute, another hour to waste,” Bottoms said at the time.

LoRusso told the board Officer Rolfe hadn’t been given due process, hadn’t authorized a union official to represent him at the employee response hearing he missed, and had not violated any department policies or rules when he shot Brooks, based on the testimony of Chief Coyt and Sgt. Dean.

He said his client should be reinstated with back pay, The Washington Post reported.

“If there are limitations on his working with the city of Atlanta. We heard that can be accomplished within the guidelines of the city of Atlanta pending the outcome of the criminal investigation,” LoRusso told the board.

Attorney Allegra Lawrence-Hardy, who represented the city at the hearing, appeared to totally disregard the facts of the case in her presentation.

Lawrence-Hardy told the Civil Service Board that they had “the opportunity to be on the right side of history, where police officers are held accountable for their actions” by upholding Officer Rolfe’s termination, The Washington Post reported.

Activists have already scheduled a demonstration later on Wednesday to protest Officer Rolfe’s reinstatement, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.


----------



## Sooty

The former mayor admitted she fired him out of fear of riots. 

I hope he sues and wins big!


----------

